# GRP Manholes and Chambers هديتي للمهندس Hooka



## aati badri (17 ديسمبر 2012)

والآخـــــــــــــــــــــرين
http://www.amiantit.com/media/pdf/b..._and_chambers/files/GRP_manholes_chambers.pdf


----------



## aati badri (17 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.bdlprojectsupply.com/kcfinder/upload/files/TAMDID%20MANHOLES%20BROCHURE.pdf


----------



## aati badri (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Differences GRP Manhole & Others

للمقارنة
شوف الخفة والرشاقة


----------



## aati badri (17 ديسمبر 2012)

اغطية من ss
Manhole covers and frames "ZIM"


----------



## aati badri (17 ديسمبر 2012)

وللتكسية فقط
Specification of FRP Manhole Liners manufactured by LF Manufacturing


----------



## aati badri (17 ديسمبر 2012)

وللاغطية فقط
http://pdfs.findtheneedle.co.uk/112480-1597.pdf


----------



## hikal007 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## aati badri (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مهم ياهندسة للتصميم
http://www.moretonbay.qld.gov.au/up...Part4SeerageWorks-Section2DesignProcedure.pdf


----------



## aati badri (17 ديسمبر 2012)

hikal007 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس



وبارك فيكم ياهندسة وزادكم علما وصحة ومال وبنون


----------



## nofal (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## hooka (17 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة وربنا دايما زخرا لنا جميعا - كما هو حالك - جزاك الله واثابك عنا كل الخير


----------



## hooka (17 ديسمبر 2012)

سوف اعود للمناقشة ان شاء الله


----------



## aati badri (18 ديسمبر 2012)

http://lfm-frp.com/pdf/45.pdf


----------



## aati badri (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مواصفات
http://vpcfiberglass.com/documents/pdf/manholes/48_H-20_Tech%20Specs.pdf


----------



## aati badri (18 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.mikethompsonsales.com/Manholes.pdf

Typical Installation of Standard Fiberglass Manholes


----------



## aati badri (18 ديسمبر 2012)

http://lfm-frp.com/categories/products/standard-fiberglass-manholes.html


----------



## aati badri (18 ديسمبر 2012)

http://vpcfiberglass.com/documents/pdf/manholes/Hinged%20Cover%20Metering%20Manhole%2048.pdf


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ عاطي بدري وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (19 ديسمبر 2012)

العفو يانصير


----------



## aati badri (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## aati badri (22 ديسمبر 2012)

hooka قال:


> سوف اعود للمناقشة ان شاء الله



في ذلك الحين
شوف دول معاك


----------



## aati badri (22 ديسمبر 2012)




----------

